# Accelerated Nursing Option



## scaddie (11 Sep 2006)

Just wondering if anybody knows where you can take an accelerated nursing program at an accredited university, through ROTP. I'm currently a second year science student, and am considering the two year RN option at Dalhousie University next year. If so, when is the best time to apply? Also, when becoming an officer, do you have to complete the Basic Officer Training, even if you've already been an NCM with PLQ?


----------



## Donut (11 Sep 2006)

UBC has a program, but it's accelerated on the basis of significant health care experience, ie Paramedics and LPNs looking to go RN.  I'm not certain, but I think two to three years employment AND a diploma in something are necessary.

DF


----------



## Lima_Oscar (11 Sep 2006)

University of Toronto Faculty of Nursing offers 2-year accelerated BScN degree for people who have 2 years of university and/or people who had previous degree:

http://www.nursing.utoronto.ca/programs/bscn/default.aspx



> The admission requirements are:
> 
> To be eligible to enter the BScN program, applicants must have completed at least ten (10) university full course equivalents prior to admission, with at least a mid-B (3.0 GPA) average in the last year, or the last five (5) full course equivalents of their university education. Of the ten courses:
> 
> ...



http://www.nursing.utoronto.ca/programs/bscn/admission.aspx

Hope that helps, I am actually a graduate of this program so if you have any questions please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Sep 2006)

_Also, when becoming an officer, do you have to complete the Basic Officer Training, even if you've already been an NCM with PLQ? _ 

Yes but you may get a bypass for IAP.


----------



## scaddie (12 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the responses...I guess I should revise my question:

Can you go ROTP through an accelerated program at school? Or does it have to be a four year degree?


----------



## kincanucks (12 Sep 2006)

Scaddie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses...I guess I should revise my question:
> 
> Can you go ROTP through an accelerated program at school? Or does it have to be a four year degree?



If your program of study requires two or more years to complete, up to four, then you can apply for ROTP subsidization.


----------



## OblivionKnight (13 Nov 2013)

I apologize for reviving this old thread, but I am wondering if the 2 year accelerated nursing degree programs are still covered by ROTP? Also, are the accelerated programs at Trent University and Humber College recognized by the CAF? 

Thanks.


----------



## EME101 (14 Nov 2013)

As of last year, I know of at least one person that completed the Accelerated Program at UNB under ROTP.  They usually don't like it, however, since you cannot complete BMOQ during the summers, and they may make you sign papers stating that you will repay them for your schooling if you fail BMOQ after you've completed your schooling.


----------

